# 2002 Mazda Tribute/Ford escape Paint Codes



## A_Tribute_to_Me (Apr 19, 2011)

Hi all - just joined, great site this, pity I didnt find it sooner.:wavey:

I drive a 2002 Mazda Tribute which I learnt is a rebadged (+ minor other differences) Ford Escape.

I Pranged my bumper last week and now its repaired and filled, just need paint but then the problem started. My label says ext paint code is 22Y and interior is EB3.

However my paint is 2 tone, dark green over a greyish gold so dont know what 22Y refers to and when I checked online paint guides for the year - no 22Y appeared anywhere.

I did a search on Ford Escape and found a dark Highland green /Dark Shadow grey which seems to match (as near as you can tell on a pc screen).

I need the actual code to get a paint mixed but meanwhile have found a very near one off the shelf which will do meanwhile.

By the way anyone who needs to remove the front bumper - it was dead easy and can be managed by one person with care.

Would appreciate any help with paint codes even as to whether Mazda used their own or Fords paint codes on these rebadged Fords.
Thanks. ray:


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi ATtM...welcome to TSF!!

Have you tried http://www.dupontpc.com.au/assets/pdf/Colour/SpiesHecker/Mazda-Paint-codes-Feb-2008.pdf

I see the color code being listed for 2001 and shows Vivid Green 16P matched with Moonlight Gray 12M......whatcha think?? (on the second page of the pdf)


----------



## A_Tribute_to_Me (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow that was quick - will check it out.
Thanks SABL


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Let us know......


----------

